# Do I have pure breed Pygmys?



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I was reading on here that Pygmy's cannot be born polled? So my question is, does polled mean they absolutely have NO horns at all? My pregnant doe I was told is 2.5-3 yrs old and she just has rounded nubs? The breeders said all their goats are purebred Pygmys. I'm planning to breed and sell in the future so I want to be able to be honest with buyers about what they are getting.









Pregnant doe









4-5mo old doe









4-5mo old doe


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

The pregnant doe looks like it, the second one, maybe but I'd say the last one is a nigerian x pygmy. Thats what I have too..


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

LittleGoatGal said:


> The pregnant doe looks like it, the second one, maybe but I'd say the last one is a nigerian x pygmy. Thats what I have too..


Thanks! I don't care either way. Just want to know what I have .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The first two look like pygmies...but there's no way to be sure with an unknown background. The last one has quite a bit of white on him, I would say he has something else in him, maybe some nigerian.


----------



## pdpo222 (Jun 26, 2011)

The color is wrong on the second one and the third one has a white band. Not sure if these are just faults in color or another breed in there. Learn the pygmy colors and patterns, the pygmy breed is so messed up that is about all you have to go on, and even that isn't a guarantee. The first one I would say yes pygmy. The second not sure, the third has the white band and that is acceptable in pygmy world. The white on the feet could just be a marking fault and it could still be pygmy. The second one the colors are wrong, and not like it could be just bad markings. I think, for what it's worth, there maybe something more than pygmy in that one somewhere in the ancestry. But without the papers, there is never any guarantee. But if the colors are wrong from the beginning, chances are there is something else lurking somewhere. With pygmy's you just love them for what they are. A fun little goat with lots of personality. See what the babies look like color wise. This is just my opinion so take it for what it's worth.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

They all could be. The first one is a black agouti it appears. The 2nd looks like a medium red carmel and yes purebred pygmies can have a belly band. I have been with the Npga for a lot of years and they are all of acceptable color, however I can't not say yes or no.the npga site has a color chart. They are cute any way.


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess since they aren't registered and I don't plan to worry about that it doesn't really matter. I'm planning to breed more for size and not worry about registration. Thanks for the info!! I was just curious!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Pure bred Pygmy goats can not be polled? That is not true. I know a HUGE Pygmy breeder that has polled babies. 

Also, if they were pure bred, ask if they have the papers on them and the mom's and dads? That is really the only way to guarentee they are Purebred.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I hope you didn't over pay for a ''purebred''. You shouldn't pay for the pedigree unless you see it. If the breeders lied about the breed, I myself wouldn't buy from them, they could have lied about other things such as their health, and I wouldn't want that risk personally. I would ask to see the parent's registration papers(like sweetgoats said),but since you don't seem to mind either way about breed, I would just get them checked out by a vet. Just my opinion though


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

The woman said that they don't register anymore. They used to but stopped. I saw trophies and stuff in their house. I do not feel we overpaid at all. I had my doubts about them being 100% pure bed from the beginning but I'm ok with that. The farm was very nice and I felt good about their previous care.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> Pure bred Pygmy goats can not be polled? That is not true.


Actually they are not supposed to be polled. If you go to the NPGA website, breed description regarding the head it says... "Genetically horned; disbudding and dehorning permissible." And on AGS it flat out says Disqualifications: naturally polled. So a polled pygmy would be a disqualification for registry. 

So at least a registered, purebred pygmy cannot be polled. I don't know if the polled gene exists in the purebred pygmies though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

The first two may be pygmies, the third looks like a mix  They're all beautiful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well that is intersecting. I know she has polled goats and they are all registered. Shows how much I know.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Do you know what association they're registered with? Maybe the breeder has registered them as disbudded even though they're polled? That could definately get them in trouble though if they were purposefully doing that. Or maybe they're with a smaller association with different rules. :shrug: I don't know.


----------



## LittleGoatGal (Jan 9, 2013)

You can always register with the NMGA if they meet the requiremrnts. that's what I'm doing with mine


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

They all are adorable either way...: )


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

So would her nubs be considered horns or polled?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ThisLittlePygmyFarm said:


> So would her nubs be considered horns or polled?


 Your goats are not polled...they have horns.

Horn growth is affected by genetics, health, nutrition and disbuddings not done properly.

If you'd like to see pygmy/nigerian crosses with horns, I have 3 does aged 5, 6 and 13 years as well as a registered nigerian dwarf doe who is 3 1/2 years and horned. 
my only cross wether is Teddy and he too is 5 years old, he has the heavy horns of a buck because he was wethered at 2 years old...if he'd been wethered as a baby, his horns would be more doe like

As far as polled pygmies... Kylee is right, the polled gene in a Pygmy is a genetic fault....just as odd teat structure in a dairy doe would be and goats with known genetic faults should be selectively bred to avoid the fault.


----------

